
Tesla's first fatal crash involving autopilot mode - urahara
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/tesla-autopilot-self-drive-killed-dead-fatal-mode-model-s-car-crash-truck-florida-beta-electric-car-a7113026.html
======
DrScump
(July 2016)

